# Fluctuating readings on RDA build



## ConradS (8/10/14)

Looking for tips, I have a new RDA but I have tried building two 1.5ohm microcoils that test fine but then once I burn them starts reading like 3 and 4 or up to 6 ohms. Eventually goes back to around 1.5 +- . Sounds like a short or poor contact? I am thinking the screws are bending or cutting the wire. What else should I look for? No part of the coil is touching the deck or shorting posts. Using 28G Kanthal testing and firing on a Itazte Vv and the RDA is an atomic. Not having these issues with RM2 or Enigma.


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Looking for tips, I have a new RDA but I have tried building two 1.5ohm microcoils that test fine but then once I burn them starts reading like 3 and 4 or up to 6 ohms. Eventually goes back to around 1.5 +- . Sounds like a short or poor contact? I am thinking the screws are bending or cutting the wire. What else should I look for? No part of the coil is touching the deck or shorting posts. Using 28G Kanthal testing and firing on a Itazte Vv and the RDA is an atomic. Not having these issues with RM2 or Enigma.



Nothing wrong, the resistance will increase as the coil heats up, once it cools down it will be back to normal resistance. Not a short, as a short will read 0 ohms.


----------



## Al3x (8/10/14)

It could also be that the rda is not making proper contact with the 510 on the device, try it on another device that has an adjustable 510, I also had this problem previously and noticed that once i adjusted the 510 connection and ensure that it is making proper contact the fluctuation goes away.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ConradS (8/10/14)

johan said:


> Nothing wrong, the resistance will increase as the coil heats up, once it cools down it will be back to normal resistance. Not a short, as a short will read 0 ohms.



I will go check between some of my other RDA's tonight, I can recall some mild fluctuation, but never this much - but I could be mistaken.


----------



## ConradS (8/10/14)

Al3x said:


> It could also be that the rda is not making proper contact with the 510 on the device, try it on another device that has an adjustable 510, I also had this problem previously and noticed that once i adjusted the 510 connection and ensure that it is making proper contact the fluctuation goes away.



Thanks, but I dont own any of those. The atomic has a screw head on the center pin, can one back it out a bit you think?


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

ConradS said:


> I will go check between some of my other RDA's tonight, I can recall some mild fluctuation, but never this much - but I could be mistaken.



Also check as per @Al3x's suggestion - an intermittent contact between RDA and device can cause this as well.


----------



## Al3x (8/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Thanks, but I dont own any of those. The atomic has a screw head on the center pin, can one back it out a bit you think?


do you have the infinite clone? I will check my one out just now if the 510 on the atomic is adjustable, mine is an infinite clone I got from vapeclub


----------



## ConradS (8/10/14)

Mine as well.


----------



## Heckers (8/10/14)

Agree with @Al3x , make sure it is screwed in properly and making good contact. Also make sure the coils are screwed in properly and arent loose.


----------



## ConradS (9/10/14)

Thanks guys, it seems to be the screws cutting the wire, did a quick build last night that is more stable.


----------



## Al3x (9/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Thanks guys, it seems to be the screws cutting the wire, did a quick build last night that is more stable.


glad you came right, try 26g, working wonders for me


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Thanks guys, it seems to be the screws cutting the wire, did a quick build last night that is more stable.


Take out the screws and give them a bit of file treatment to get rid of any shards at the bottom.


----------

